# Valve cover and gasket



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey guys.
I probably will need to replace my valve cover and gasket for my 2001 T30, 2.0 X-trail. But I'm in New Zealand and prices here are a little bit higher . I was quoted ~ USD 300 for the cover and USD 40 for the gasket, which I believe is a rip off...

My online search found some much cheaper offers overseas, but for the bigger 2.5 engine - QR25DE. I have 2.0 engine - QR20DE. Do they use the same valve cover and gasket?
This is the one I fount on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/CNS-FVC100-Engine-Gasket-Nissan/dp/B010ELYX7A


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you had done a little searching you would have found this

http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/253842-valve-cover-parts-query-possible-replacement.html

Anyhow, the answer to your question is the cover and gasket for the 2.0 are the same as for the 2.5, and I am 99.9 % sure that an aftermarket American cover for an Altima or Sentra with the 2.5 will fit and work perfectly.


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> If you had done a little searching you would have found this
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/253842-valve-cover-parts-query-possible-replacement.html
> 
> Anyhow, the answer to your question is the cover and gasket for the 2.0 are the same as for the 2.5, and I am 99.9 % sure that an aftermarket American cover for an Altima or Sentra with the 2.5 will fit and work perfectly.


Thanks, mate!
Yep, I missed that, but it helps.
Looks like I'll have to test it myself and I'll report how it goes.

Cheers!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

We will look forward to the report. I am positive it will work and cause no issues, and the best part is that it saves you a fair bit of money.


----------



## stvsxm101 (Jul 15, 2017)

*why ?*



quadraria10 said:


> We will look forward to the report. I am positive it will work and cause no issues, and the best part is that it saves you a fair bit of money.



forgive my ignorance or for being off topic but I am wondering why you need to replace the rocker cover ? I have read the thread referred to and it seems that this is a common issue... do these rocker covers fail in some way often ?

steven


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Actually I'm not sure it needs an urgent change, but I found oil leak around one of the ignition coils. No oil inside and around the spark plug, but I think the gasket inbuilt around in the cover around the ignition coil cover is leaking.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its not the cover that fails, but rather the built in gaskets that seals the sparkplug tubes. Over time they can become brittle and cause leaking like you see in the pics above. I suspect this may be more of an issue in hot climates or in vehicles that have overheated at some point. Its not a very widespread issue.

And Nikolav looking at your cover, you already have an aftermarket or a Nissan cover from an altima or sentra. I can tell because you don<t have the depression or circles on the cover around the holes. So, no need to ask further if one will fit. The evidence is in front of our eyes. Other reason to get one from an Altima or Sentra 2.5 is on those the pcv valve is included which will save you buying and installing a new one, not to mention the cover gasket is also usually included.


----------



## stvsxm101 (Jul 15, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Its not the cover that fails, but rather the built in gaskets that seals the sparkplug tubes. Over time they can become brittle and cause leaking like you see in the pics above. I suspect this may be more of an issue in hot climates or in vehicles that have overheated at some point. Its not a very widespread issue.
> 
> And Nikolav looking at your cover, you already have an aftermarket or a Nissan cover from an altima or sentra. I can tell because you don<t have the depression or circles on the cover around the holes. So, no need to ask further if one will fit. The evidence is in front of our eyes. Other reason to get one from an Altima or Sentra 2.5 is on those the pcv valve is included which will save you buying and installing a new one, not to mention the cover gasket is also usually included.



I understand now and thx.


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, quadraria10. I had no idea the cover had been replaced, but with more than 260K on the clock maybe I shouldn't be that surprised


----------

